# Helius TB 29er



## Heddy01 (7. September 2013)

Hallo Allerseits,

ich würde gerne mal eine Diskussion anstoßen und wissen was Ihr vom Helius TB in 29" halten.

In Willingen bin ich das AC 29 Probegefahren und kam damit ganz gut zurecht. Die Geometriedaten und Federwege vom TB sind ja schon ein wenig anders.

Welcher Bike Kategorie kann man das TB zuordnen?  Ist es ein reines Trail Bike, oder geht es auch schon in Richtung All Mountain. Das ION 15 als Alternative ist mir ein ticken zu schwer.

Für einige Meinungen wäre ich dankbar.


----------



## der-gute (7. September 2013)

Brauchste XL?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Heddy01 (7. September 2013)

Jo, XL


----------



## KLT (7. September 2013)

Ich häng mich mal hier mit rein!

Hallo an alle,
ich melde mich hier wieder zurück nach mehreren Jahren Abwesenheit. Nein, ich bin nicht fremdgegangen.  Aus gesundheitlichen Gründen musste ich das Biken an den Nagel hängen. Zuerst waren es die Bandscheiben, und als ich diese langsam in den Griff bekam, wurde ich auf dem Rennrad angefahren. Wirbel gebrochen und drei Monate Gipskorsett! Jetzt ist Muskelaufbautraining angesagt. Das macht gut Fortschritte, so dass ich hoffentlich nächstes Jahr wieder aufs Bike kann. Und natürlich schau ich mich zuerst bei N um. Hier im Forum sind ja zum Teil Leute immer noch dabei, die schon vor Jahren dabei waren. Sehr schön.

So nun zum Bike. Ich glaube das Helius TB ist meine Kragenweite. Es soll ein Tourenbike werden, auch für längere Aufstiege, aber immer mit knackigen Trails bergab. Aufgehört hab ich mit einem Helius FR Jg.07. In der Zwischenzeit hat sich ja einiges getan, so bin ich nicht mehr auf dem Laufenden. Also bitte ich euch um Entschuldigung, wenn ich möglicherweise etwas seltsame Fragen stelle.

Was glaubt ihr, ist das TB für meine Bedürfnisse geeignet? Der Aufbau soll möglichst auf das wesentliche beschränkt bleiben. Also kein Gabelabsenkschnickschnack z.B.

Ist die Hinterbaulagerung immer noch wie damals beim FR ausgeführt? Also Nadellager und die Umlenkwippe mit Gleitlagern zum Rahmen.

Umwerferanbau hab ich was von direct mount gelesen. Nun gibt es da, wie so oft, verschiedene Versionen. Und auf den Bildern vom TB kann man nichts Genaueres erkennen. Welcher Umwerfer wäre hier passend?

Beim Schaltwerk gibt es ja auch direct mount. Und hier stellt sich dieselbe Frage wie beim Umwerfer.

Zur Rahmengrösse. Ich bim 182cm und die Schrittlänge beträgt 86-87cm. Was glaubt ihr, welche Grösse würde passen? Ich tendiere zu M. Aber mit den neusten Rahmenabmessungen und den 29er Rädern bin ich natürlich nicht sicher ob M oder L.

So genug Fragen für den Anfang. Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir ein paar hilfreiche Antworten und Tipps geben.

Besten Dank schon mal.
Thömu


----------



## Heddy01 (8. September 2013)

KLT schrieb:


> Es soll ein Tourenbike werden, auch für längere Aufstiege, aber immer mit knackigen Trails bergab.



...genau so stelle ich mit das auch vor. Aber eine Reverb Stealth ist Pflicht.


----------



## trailterror (8. September 2013)

Das geht sowohl mit nem enduro, all mountain oder ner cc feile.

Die frage ist wo der schwerpunkt liegt?


----------



## Heddy01 (8. September 2013)

...sicherlich geht das mit den anderen auch. Das TB ist aber das leichteste 29er Fully in der Nicolai Familie. Und wenn man mal Tagesetappen mit 2000-3000Hm fährt macht sich das schon bemerkbar.

Ich habe auch für mich entschieden das Federweg nicht mehr so wichtig ist. Meine aktuellen 150mm habe ich noch nie ausgenutzt, daher finde ich das TB als reines Trailbike ganz interessant.


----------



## nmk (9. September 2013)

KLT schrieb:


> Ist die Hinterbaulagerung immer noch wie damals beim FR ausgeführt? Also Nadellager und die Umlenkwippe mit Gleitlagern zum Rahmen.



Es sind überall Gleitlager verbaut, bis auf das Hauptlager. Da sind neuerdings Schrägkugellager drin.


----------



## KLT (9. September 2013)

@trailterror
genau, die Frage ist wo liegt der Schwerpunkt beim Helius TB?

 @nmk
an den Schrägkugellagern kann man sich ja erfreuen. Aber mit den Gleitlagern? Wie sind den die Erfahrungen in Sachen Dreck und dem daraus folgenden Verschleiss?


----------



## trailterror (9. September 2013)

Auszug von der HP:

..."es ist ein waschechtes Trailbike. Es ist auf das Nötigste reduziert. Leicht und kletterfreudig wie CC-Fully. Doch durch das neue Fahrwerk und den neuen Umlenkhebel reubert es über den Trail wie das Helius AC. Du wirst sicher Bikes finden, die dich noch schneller bergauf bringen, aber kein Bike mit 120mm wird dir ein breiteres Lächeln ins Gesicht zaubern! "


----------



## KLT (9. September 2013)

trailterror schrieb:


> Auszug von der HP:
> 
> ..."es ist ein waschechtes Trailbike. Es ist auf das Nötigste reduziert. Leicht und kletterfreudig wie CC-Fully. Doch durch das neue Fahrwerk und den neuen Umlenkhebel reubert es über den Trail wie das Helius AC. Du wirst sicher Bikes finden, die dich noch schneller bergauf bringen, aber kein Bike mit 120mm wird dir ein breiteres Lächeln ins Gesicht zaubern! "



Ja, das hab ich auch gelesen. Darum bin ich ja auf das TB aufmerksam geworden. Das wären genau meine Anforderungen. Nur, auch bei N gibt es Marketingleute. Und die lügen für gewöhnlich das blaue vom Himmel!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailterror (9. September 2013)

Hast recht dir hier weitere meinungen einzufangen 

Wobei eigentlich alle Nico's gewisse abwärtsreserven haben 

Hier hast du noch die geo daten (falls noch nicht entdeckt)

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...0hoblF5anM2eFE&single=true&gid=44&output=html


----------



## Heddy01 (9. September 2013)

....weitere Meinungen einzufangen....so habe ich mir das auch gedacht. Leider halten sich die Meinungen in Grenzen.

Ich hätte gedacht das das TB 29 besser ankommt.


----------



## der-gute (9. September 2013)

das is halt ein beschnittenes AC 2013 mit weniger Federweg und kürzerem Federbein.
dafür halt in der Klasse mit schönen 68,5°

Für Deutschland (Alpenvorland exklusive) sicher ausreichend...


----------



## Heddy01 (9. September 2013)

der-gute schrieb:


> Für Deutschland (Alpenvorland exklusive) sicher ausreichend...




...denkst Du das Bike ist für die Alpen (Alpencross, Transalp, ect.) nicht geeignet??


----------



## der-gute (9. September 2013)

denk doch nicht in solchen Kategorien!

Zumeist ist der Fahrer limitierend,
ein Hardtail kann sowas doch auch!

Wenn ich irgendwo runterbolzen will, sind 120 mm vielleicht zu wenig.

Die meisten merken doch eh keinen Unterschied zwischen 120 und 140 mm,
man merkt eher, obs harmoniert, oder obs hakelt, ob bergauf Kraft kostet oder ob man wippt wie wild...

ich kann auch mit einem 180mm Enduro einen Marathon fahren,
und manch einer kann auch mit nem Hardtail S4 fahren...


----------



## Bodenprobe (9. September 2013)

Hmm, 2 - 3tausend Höhenmeter mit einem 29er, wollte ich aber nur machen wenn's keine allzu steilen bergauf Passagen hat, ansonsten wird's ineffizient mit der Übersetzung. Da verbrennen die Körner in Massen.

Jaaaa, schon klar dicke Oberschenkel und soo.....die 90% hier aber eher nicht in der Form haben. Und selbst wenn, ginge es mit 26 sinnvoller. Oder mit nem 20er Kettenrad vorn, wenns ohne Gefrickel passt. 

Soo, da es sich nun ja offenbar ausge26ert hat, was nun?

An meine SRAM 2x10 passt jedenfalls ohne gefeilte und Drehmomentprobleme kein 20iger. Weiß jemand mit welcher Kurbel/Blattkombi das plug&play ginge?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Heddy01 (9. September 2013)

Genauso sehe ich das auch. Daher denke ich ja, das mir das TB gut stehen würde. Federweg ist nicht alles. Aktuell fahre ich ein Scott Genius 26" und bin eigentlich zufrieden. Ich habe aber auch gerade ein


----------



## Heddy01 (9. September 2013)

...Tick ein Custom 29er zu kaufen.


----------



## der-gute (9. September 2013)

ich fahr ja ein Helius AC 29" mit vorne 20/32 und hinten 11-36

mich interessiert das Bergauf aber eher weniger!
2-3k Hm am Stück sind auf jedem Rad ein Scheixx

Trailbike...is ja eigentlich ein Name für ein Bike, das mehr bergab als bergauf macht...
Ich würde es ja AllMountain plus nennen, den flachen Winkeln sei Dank.

wenn du bergauf treten willst und bergab teilweise schiebst, nimm lieber ne CC/MA-Feile


----------



## Bodenprobe (9. September 2013)

Ja aber welche Blatt/Kurbelkombi? 

Mountain Goat 20er an SRAM 2x10 passt angeblich nicht.

Ich will mal testen, wie sich ein 29er mit 26er Hinterrad fährt.......krumm oder genial!? Hehe


----------



## Heddy01 (9. September 2013)

Bodenprobe schrieb:


> Hmm, 2 - 3tausend Höhenmeter mit einem 29er, wollte ich aber nur machen wenn's keine allzu steilen bergauf Passagen hat, ansonsten wird's ineffizient mit der Übersetzung. Da verbrennen die Körner in Massen.



...bei der Craft Transalp fahren (Hobbyfahrer) zu 95% nur 29er.  Die Hm und Trails sind da recht heftig.


----------



## Bodenprobe (9. September 2013)

Heddy01 schrieb:


> ...bei der Craft Transalp fahren (Hobbyfahrer) zu 95% nur 29er.  Die Hm und Trails sind da recht heftig.



Ja ja, die gehören halt zu den 10%.

Wir wahrscheinlich nicht.


----------



## MarcoFibr (9. September 2013)

Ich finde das ein 29 im Gelände besser klettert. Auf Teer mag es anders sein. Ich glaube das 29 TB wäre für 95% der Biker ein Supertrailalleskönnerbike.


----------



## Bodenprobe (9. September 2013)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Ich finde das ein 29 im Gelände besser klettert. Auf Teer mag es anders sein. Ich glaube das 29 TB wäre für 95% der Biker ein Supertrailalleskönnerbike.



Klettert in jedem Falle besser, läuft stabil geradeaus, fährt auf'm Trail steifer um die Ecken, rollt besser über Hindernisse (was aber eher bei wenig Federweg eine Rolle spielt), tritt zäher an, und kostet an steilen Stellen mehr Körner.

Und wenn ich bedenke, dass 650b nur ein halbes Zoll kleiner ist als 29, könnte ich gerade wieder über die Industrie kotzen. 26 und 29 oder 26 und 650b wäre doch wohl sinnvoll gewesen. Aber 29 und 650b.....ein halbes Zoll....Verarsche. Die Leute sollen um keinen Preis bei ihren alten Bikes bleiben können....


----------



## MarcoFibr (9. September 2013)

Also an steilen Stellen kostet an 29er mehr Körner, aber ich komme hoch. Trails machen mit dem 29 er mehr Spass und das bei weniger FW!
Trotzdem würde ich 3 Standards gut finden, weil dann jeder die Wahl hat.


----------



## Bodenprobe (9. September 2013)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Also an steilen Stellen kostet an 29er mehr Körner, aber ich komme hoch. Trails machen mit dem 29 er mehr Spass und das bei weniger FW!
> Trotzdem würde ich 3 Standards gut finden, weil dann jeder die Wahl hat.



Ja, bei wenig(er) Federweg macht das mit dem besseren überrollen Sinn, finde ich auch. Fährt aber dennoch steifer um die Ecken, muss man nach seinen individuellen Vorlieben gegeneinander aufwiegen.

Wenn ich ein 20er Kettenblatt drauf bekommen würde, wäre ich fürs technisch einfache, flowige Touren sehr zufrieden damit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (9. September 2013)

XTR 970 mit MG 20z und XT 32z
brauch ich aber wirklich nur im Gebirge...!


----------



## Heddy01 (10. September 2013)

Hat jemand eine Gabel Empfehlung für das TB. Rock Shocks oder Fox. 120mm oder 130mm. Was wäre denn hier sinnvoll??


----------



## MarcoFibr (10. September 2013)

Ich fahre eine 29er Revelation 130mm Steckachse.

Macht fast alles mit und ist leicht!


----------



## Heddy01 (10. September 2013)

...ist denn wohl die Nicolai Aussage "Weight as shown 13,38kg" realistisch oder brauche ich da nur 1a Top Parts. Ich würde sicherlich keine Deore Teile verbauen, aber der Gesamtpreis muss ja auch realistisch bleiben.

Hat jemand ein paar Tipps was bei der Ausstattung bzgl. Gewicht / Preis / Leistung zu beachten ist.


----------



## der-gute (10. September 2013)

Bei all dem was ich hier lese, solltest du einfach msl direkt bei www.wurzelpassage.de nachfragen.

Da klären sich dann auch die Themen Federgabel usw...

Du brauchst nen kompetenten Händler an deiner Seite...


----------



## Heddy01 (10. September 2013)

...ich stehe mit einem Nicolai Händler in Kontakt. Es ist doch aber trotzdem mal interessant wie so die Meinungen zum Gewicht und zu den Parts sind. Wie schwer ist den Dein AC. Das TB dürfe ja wenn überhaupt nur minimal leichter sein.


----------



## Bodenprobe (10. September 2013)

Mein Speiseeis Traildingens wiegt mit mittelmäßigen Serienparts 10,irgendwas. ;-)


----------



## der-gute (10. September 2013)

mein AC ist ein Enduro

Stealth, Pike, dicke Schlappen usw...

wiegt mit Chunky Monkey 14,6 kg in XL


----------



## Heddy01 (10. September 2013)

Bodenprobe schrieb:


> Mein Speiseeis Traildingens



Was ist das???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarcoFibr (10. September 2013)

Gibt es im Amiland!


----------



## kephren23 (10. September 2013)

aus Plastik


----------



## Bodenprobe (10. September 2013)

Heddy01 schrieb:


> Was ist das???



Mein Specialized Camber 29.
Ist aber nur sehr bedingt vergleichbar, insofern hier uninteressant. Tut seine Trailsache aber sehr ordentlich.
Nur das (für mich) bestehende 29er "Übersetzungsproblem" an steileren Passagen geht mir ziemlich quer.


----------



## Bodenprobe (10. September 2013)

kephren23 schrieb:


> aus Plastik



Oh ja! Für den Einatz ist Plastik ganz brauchbar.

Für mehr gibt es ein AM oder ein Demo....Alu versteht sich!

Aber jetzt bitte hier keine Materialdiskussionen, führt zu nix.


----------



## kephren23 (10. September 2013)

nee da haste recht!
Aber man sollte es erwähnen wegen dem Gewicht!
Das nen N nicht so wenig wiegt wie ne Speiseeis-Plaste-Nille aus China sollte natürlich erwähnt werden, finde ich.
Aber hast recht für den Einsatz vermutlich vertretbar.


----------



## Bodenprobe (10. September 2013)

Jepp!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Canyon-Freak (22. September 2013)

Hallo,

weis jemand, ab wann das Helius TB 29 lieferbar ist?


----------



## der-gute (22. September 2013)

sofort!

wobei "lieferbar" bei Nicolai anders is, als bei Canyon.
da wird kein COntainer voll Rahmen irgendwo abgestellt,
die Rahmen werden über das Jahr produziert.

hier siehst du, welche wann produziert und wann was noch bestellbar is:
https://spreadsheets.google.com/pub...V5MzBoRGc&hl=de&single=true&gid=1&output=html


----------



## Canyon-Freak (22. September 2013)

Super, vielen Dank!


----------



## Canyon-Freak (28. September 2013)

War würdet Ihr von einer Pike 29 mit 140mm im TB 29 halten? 
Zu viel des Guten oder passend? 

Wäre es von der Einbauhöhe überhaupt möglich?
Gruß


----------



## nicolai.fan (28. September 2013)

siehe hier

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...0hoblF5anM2eFE&single=true&gid=44&output=html


----------



## tommi101 (29. September 2013)

Canyon-Freak schrieb:


> War würdet Ihr von einer Pike 29 mit 140mm im TB 29 halten?
> Zu viel des Guten oder passend?
> 
> Wäre es von der Einbauhöhe überhaupt möglich?
> Gruß



Helius TB = Max. Gabeleinbaulänge 538mm
Pike 140mm = 551mm

Ich würde da lieber zur Revelation RCT3 greifen, die reicht für ein Trailbike eh allemal aus.
Revelation 140mm = 545mm
Revelation 130mm = 535mm


----------



## kephren23 (30. September 2013)

Der Spletti war schwer begeistert von dem Hobel.


----------



## Heddy01 (30. September 2013)

kephren23 schrieb:


> Der Spletti war schwer begeistert von dem Hobel.



...kannst Du a mal genauer werden. Was hießt das denn konkret??


----------



## kephren23 (30. September 2013)

Das kann der spletti selber bestimmt besser!


----------



## Canyon-Freak (1. November 2013)

Hat denn jemand schon Eins ? 

Mein Rahmen kommt erst mitte Dezember :-(((

Würde mich über paar Bilder, bis auf die bekannten Pic´s natürlich ;-)

Danke & Gruß 
Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Heddy01 (2. November 2013)

Meins kommt hoffentlich auch Mitte Dez. Welche Komponenten willst Du denn verbauen?


----------



## Canyon-Freak (2. November 2013)

Gabel: Revelation 130mm

Schaltung: Sram X01 

Bremsen: Hope E4 

LRS: Hope / Arch EX 

Farbe wird Titan Elox ;-)


Wie wird Deins aussehen?


----------



## Heddy01 (2. November 2013)

Gabel: Revelation 130mm

 Schaltung: Sram X9 2x10

Bremsen: XT

 Stütze: Reverb

 LRS: Hope (blau) / Arch EX 

Farbe wird Schwarz Elox mit Extra Love blau

Cockpit weiß ich noch nicht. Was machst Du für Reifen drauf?


----------



## Canyon-Freak (3. November 2013)

Auch schick ;-) 

Werde erstmal vorne Hobby Nic in 2.35 und hinten Rocket Ron in 2.25 probieren......

was machst Du drauf?


----------



## Heddy01 (3. November 2013)

...bin noch nicht sicher. Nobby Nic Tubless fahre ich seit Jahren. Ich will vielleicht mal Maxxis probieren. Welche bin ich nicht sicher. Ich dachte Du hättest hier einen Tipp.


----------



## Canyon-Freak (3. November 2013)

Welche Maxxis würdest nehmen? Bikebauer hat bei Facebook ein Helius TB drin ;-)


----------



## Heddy01 (23. November 2013)

...hab mich jetzt entschieden den Hans Dampf Tubless auszuprobieren. Nächste Woche ist der Bock fertig


----------



## Canyon-Freak (23. November 2013)

Bilder!!!!!  Rahmen schon da?


----------



## Heddy01 (23. November 2013)

Rahmen ist bei Reuber Bike. Hatte Ihn gestern schon mal in der Hand. Nächstes WE gibts Bilder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Triple F (30. November 2013)

Das WE hat bereits angefangen ! 

Gesendet von meinem SGP311 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Spletti (30. November 2013)

kephren23 schrieb:


> Das kann der spletti selber bestimmt besser!




ich hab das hier eben erst gelesen^^

also soviel kann ich natürlich nicht sagen da ich nur 15 min drauf gesessen hab, aber vom ersten eindruck her war es eines der besten bikes die ich jemals gefahren bin. Meine erste Wahl für Tour, Trail und AlpenX. Geht super nach vorne und im Uphill auch erste Sahne. Ich glaub rahmengröße war L und da war ne Pike dran mit nem 1 x 11 Antrieb und ner Reverb...wenn ich mir nicht grad erst 2 HTs geholt hätte, würde ich bestimmt da zuschlagen.

Und dieses Knall-Orange


----------



## Heddy01 (30. November 2013)

Triple F schrieb:


> Das WE hat bereits angefangen !
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SGP311 mit Tapatalk




...so, bin heute das erste mal mit dem Teil in Wald. Geometrie und Fahrwerk passen Super. Der Antrieb muss nochmal bzgl. Übersetzung umgebaut werden.

Hier einige Bilder:

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/u/67705


Ansonsten bin ich von den Eindrücken erschlagen, da an dem Bike quasi alles anders ist wie vorher beim 26er. Das habe ich aber auch ganz bewusst so gewählt. Generell ist das Teil der Knaller.


----------



## Canyon-Freak (30. November 2013)

Sehr schick!!!!! 



Kann´s kaum erwarten bis meins kommt


----------



## Canyon-Freak (30. November 2013)

Ist das Größe "L" ? Kommt mir sehr groß vor....


----------



## Heddy01 (30. November 2013)

canyon-freak schrieb:


> ist das größe "l" ? Kommt mir sehr groß vor....



xl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Heddy01 (30. November 2013)

Canyon-Freak schrieb:


> Ist das Größe "L" ? Kommt mir sehr groß vor....



...welche Übersetzung willst Du denn fahren (Kassette und Kurbel)?? Da habe ich gerade noch ein Problem mit. 
Aktuell sind verbaut: hinten 11-32 und vorne 39-26. Für meinen Geschmack passt das überhaupt nicht zu einem 29er. Werde ich nächste Woche beim Reuber tauschen lassen.


----------



## Canyon-Freak (30. November 2013)

Ich bekomme ja, die X01 mit 1x11 

Die werde ich vorne mit dem 30iger Blatt testen ...

Bin am letzten 29ner vorne als kleines Blatt ein 22ziger gefahren, das hat super funktioniert ...


----------



## Spletti (30. November 2013)

schaut geil aus!


----------



## ssiemund (30. November 2013)

Canyon-Freak schrieb:


> Ich bekomme ja, die X01 mit 1x11
> 
> Die werde ich vorne mit dem 30iger Blatt testen ...
> 
> Bin am letzten 29ner vorne als kleines Blatt ein 22ziger gefahren, das hat super funktioniert ...


Was hattest du denn für eine Kassette drauf  denn mit 30 vorne und 42 hinten kommst du auf eine Entfaltung von gerademal 1m66. Bei 22 vorne und angenommenen 36 hinten liegst du aber bei 1m42.
Gruß
Stephan


----------



## Team Nicolai (3. Dezember 2013)

BikeBauer Helius TB 2014

































Gruß

Der Thomas


----------



## guru39 (3. Dezember 2013)




----------



## lakekeman (3. Dezember 2013)

Sieht gut aus


----------



## slayerrider (8. Dezember 2013)

Welche Größe ist das? Sieht gut aus?


----------



## Team Nicolai (9. Dezember 2013)

slayerrider schrieb:


> Welche Größe ist das? Sieht gut aus?



Ist ein L Rahmen.

Gruß

Der Thomas


----------



## RaidenX (19. Dezember 2013)

Wie sieht es mit Erfahrungsberichten aus? 
Eventuell wären auch Vergleiche zu anderen 29zigern interessant!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Canyon-Freak (22. Dezember 2013)

Endlich kann der Aufbau starten


----------



## bastea82 (22. Dezember 2013)

Das sieht alles ganz supi aus!
Mit meinem RC Umbau/Aufbau darf ich demnächst auch beginnen. Ich könnte mich ja noch in den Arsch beissen dass ich nichts dokumentiert habe. Dabei finde ich Aufbaudokus so genial...


----------



## Canyon-Freak (26. Dezember 2013)

Bremsen + Kurbel montiert:


----------



## kephren23 (26. Dezember 2013)

Schöne Teile


----------



## der-gute (26. Dezember 2013)

Das is titan elox?
Was kostet das Aufpreis?


----------



## kephren23 (26. Dezember 2013)

Wie immer:
Hauptrahmen 200
Schwinge 100
Kettenstrebe 100


----------



## Canyon-Freak (26. Dezember 2013)

Ja, ist Titan Elox.... ;-)


----------



## Sepprheingauner (27. Dezember 2013)

Edel, edel


----------



## anjalein (3. Januar 2014)

Hallo miteinander,

mein neues Nicolai Helius TB 2014, da Größe S, ist es ein 27,5. Wiegt ca. 12,2 kg























Gruß
Anja


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (3. Januar 2014)

kann was


----------



## Deleted 23985 (3. Januar 2014)

einer der wenigen Bikes an denen sehr schön mit der Farbe Rot umgegangen wurde!!! richtig schön! nur leider hatte es nicht für zwei gleiche Reifen gereicht ;-)


----------



## kephren23 (3. Januar 2014)

Schöner Aufbau!
Das mit den Reifen is ja bestimmt gewollt


----------



## guru39 (3. Januar 2014)

Ich mische meine Reifen (Hersteller) auch, na und!
Isst du etwa Schnitzel mit Schnitzel und Schnitzel anstatt Schnitzel Pommes und Salat


----------



## kephren23 (3. Januar 2014)

Fleisch is mein Gemüse


----------



## guru39 (3. Januar 2014)

Wir sind sooo unterschiedlich Keph.... mein Gemüse ist Fleisch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mhubig (4. Januar 2014)

@anjalein Echt tolles Bike! Wo hast Du den die X01 Alu Kurbel her? So was suche ich auch ...


----------



## Olca (4. Januar 2014)

Schickes Bike !!!
Und sehr schöne Bilder !!

Viel Spaß damit


----------



## Heddy01 (15. Januar 2014)

RaidenX schrieb:


> Wie sieht es mit Erfahrungsberichten aus?
> Eventuell wären auch Vergleiche zu anderen 29zigern interessant!


 

Hier mal  ein kleiner Erfahrungsbericht zum Bike.
Ich bin ein paar hundert Km gefahren und bin vollauf zufrieden und begeistert. Komponenten und Geometrie (XL) passen sehr gut, Rahmensteifigkeit Top. Das Fahrwerk ist wie von Nicolai vorhergesagt recht straff aber nicht unkomfortabel. Ich fahre den Dämpfer mit 20% SAG und nutze im Gelände etwa 80% Hub aus. Dadurch dass ich kein schnelles Enduro oder Downhill fahre reicht der Federweg vorne und hinten mal lange aus. Vorher beim 26er bin ich 150mm gefahren, aber ich vermisse nichts.
Im Vergleich zu anderen 29er Bikes die ich Probegefahren bin ist das TB im Nachhinein betrachtet vom Fahrverhalten her das wendigste Bike mit absolut Antriebsneutralem Antrieb.
(29er Probe gefahren bin ich Cube Stereo, Specialized Enduro S-Works, Scott Genius 910, Helius AC 29 2013)
Als einziges Manko habe ich festgestellt das das TB auf der Hausrunde an sehr Steilen Stellen (25%) vorne hoch kommt. Das ging vorher mit dem 26er besser.  Das ist aber wohl kein TB Problem sondern vielmehr die allgemeine 29er Geometrie. Das war´s erst einmal.
Alles in allem - Geiles Bike


----------



## Heddy01 (18. Januar 2014)

Hallo allerseits,

da ich die letzten Jahre immer nur Connex Ketten gefahren bin habe ich heute wieder eine montiert. Die Teile laufen für mein Empfinden ruhiger als Sram oder Shimano. Heute gab´s  "" CONNEX BLACK EDI ""

Hier der Vergleich

Vorher











Nachher


----------



## wexmannn (19. Januar 2014)

wexmannn Hallo Heddy,

Ich hätte eine Frage zu deinem Helius. Habe soeben meinen Rahmen in L erhalten (Helius Tb 29). Muss leider feststellen dass bei mir die Schwinge im ausgefedertem Zustand die ISCG Aufnahmen anstösst. Ist es bei Dir auch so? Dämpfer org. Vom Nicolai. Danke im Voraus.Melden


----------



## der-gute (19. Januar 2014)

An die Aufnahme oder an die KeFü?

mess mal, wie lang das Federbein is...


----------



## wexmannn (19. Januar 2014)

Dämpfer ist korrekt. 190 mm und bei Nicolai eingebaut. Die Schwinge stösst berührt, stösst an er ISGN Aufnahme.
Kettenführung habe ich keine. Ich vermute dass man es im Fahrbetrieb hören wird.


----------



## Heddy01 (19. Januar 2014)

Hallo, ich konnte das Phänomen gerade bei meinem Rahmen auch feststellen. Allerdings finde ich das jetzt nicht so schlimm. Wenn ich seitlich mit der Taschenlampe leuchte sieht man einem minimalen Spalt zwischen Schwinge und ISCG Aufnahmen. Ist mir bis eben auch nicht Aufgefallen, da ich das Bike beim Händler gekauft habe. Aber generell sehe ich das nicht als Problem. Wenn es Dich stört Mail doch mal Nicolai an.
Es stört bei der Fahrt nicht und ist auch nicht zu hören. Mach Dir deswegen keinen Kopf.


----------



## wexmannn (19. Januar 2014)

Danke für die Antwort. Nicolai schrieb mir, dass es denen auch aufgefallen ist, sollte aber kein Problem sein.
Bei mir ist gar kein Spalt. Alu auf Alu. Was mir Sorgen macht, ist die Tatsache, dass sich hier Dreck, Schlamm sammelt, uns somit Geräusche verursachen kann.


----------



## der-gute (19. Januar 2014)

in dem Moment, wenn du drauf sitzt, is der Spalt sowieso größer...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Heddy01 (19. Januar 2014)

Die Aussage von Nicolai finde ich aber etwas erschreckend. Ich hätte gedacht das das generell so gewollt war. Aber " ist uns auch aufgefallen " ist nicht befriedigend.


----------



## wexmannn (19. Januar 2014)

Ist mir schon klar...ich meine bei Sprüngen oder Stufen. Vll mach ich mir zu viele Gedanken...
Nehme mir jetzt eine Feile und feile 0,2 mm weg, dann passt es...


----------



## IceQ- (20. Januar 2014)

Heddy01 schrieb:


> Hallo allerseits,
> 
> da ich die letzten Jahre immer nur Connex Ketten gefahren bin habe ich heute wieder eine montiert. Die Teile laufen für mein Empfinden ruhiger als Sram oder Shimano. Heute gab´s  "" CONNEX BLACK EDI ""
> 
> ...



Hast du das Gewicht deiner Kette? Sieht scho nett aus.


----------



## Heddy01 (20. Januar 2014)

...ne, hab ich nicht gewogen. Aber so groß kann der Unterschied von Kette zu Kette ja nicht sein. Die Oberfläche (schwarz) ist brüniert. Das dürfte nicht wirklich messbar sein.
Ich find die Kette optisch TOP und die Connex laufen generell echt gut.


----------



## Canyon-Freak (2. Februar 2014)

ENDLICH fertig 

Helius TB 29 Größe "M" 

Vielen Dank auch an Frank Kimmerle von Kimmerle Radsport in Gärtringen! 









Bin für Kritik und Lob dankbar ;-)


----------



## kephren23 (2. Februar 2014)

Gibts nix dran auszusetzen 

Für alle andere musst da natürlich noch das Gewicht posten und wie der Dämpfer und die Gabel sich machen


----------



## Heddy01 (3. Februar 2014)

...schöner Aufbau. Jetzt noch eine schwarze Kette...Perfekt


----------



## xc-mtb (15. Februar 2014)

Wirklich schöne Bikes.

Bin auch am überlegen, ob ich in den kommenden 12 Monaten in Richtung Helium TB 29 gehe. Nun frage ich mich, ob ich beim Dämpfer eher in Richtung Cane Creek Double Barrel Air oder Bos Viper gehen soll anstelle einer besseren Schaltgruppe, wo ab der SLX es eher leichter als technisch besser wird. Womit holt man das meiste Potential des Rahmens heraus. Als Gabel würde ich dann auf einen adäquaten Gegenpart mit 120mm setzen.

Was denkt Ihr?


----------



## kephren23 (15. Februar 2014)

Dämpfer:monarch plus!
Für mehr Performance *x-fusion vector air!*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Heddy01 (16. Februar 2014)

Canyon-Freak schrieb:


> ENDLICH fertig
> 
> Helius TB 29 Größe "M"
> 
> ...




...mich würde auch mal das Gewicht interessieren !!


----------



## provester (16. Februar 2014)

xc-mtb schrieb:


> Wirklich schöne Bikes.
> 
> Bin auch am überlegen, ob ich in den kommenden 12 Monaten in Richtung Helium TB 29 gehe. Nun frage ich mich, ob ich beim Dämpfer eher in Richtung Cane Creek Double Barrel Air oder Bos Viper gehen soll anstelle einer besseren Schaltgruppe, wo ab der SLX es eher leichter als technisch besser wird. Womit holt man das meiste Potential des Rahmens heraus. Als Gabel würde ich dann auf einen adäquaten Gegenpart mit 120mm setzen.
> 
> Was denkt Ihr?



Fahre den BOS Vip´R seit zwei Jahren im Helium AM und bin sehr zufrieden, funktioniert tadellos, ist verdammt leicht und selbst im Park nicht überfordert! Bin auch schon den DBAir gefahren - sicher ist dieser nochmal eine andere Liga - aber mal ehrlich: für den Toureneinsatz in einem TB völliger Quatsch...


----------



## xc-mtb (16. Februar 2014)

Danke euch beiden für die ehrliche Einschätzung.


----------



## Canyon-Freak (29. März 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

mal ne Frage an die Helius TB Fahrer, wie viel SAG am Dämpfer fahrt Ihr?
Hab das Gefühl bei 25% SAG, dass der Hinterbau fast auf "Hardtail-Niveau" ist....???

Was meint Ihr?

Danke & Gruß
Jan


----------



## wexmannn (29. März 2014)

Hallo,

mir ging es genauso, hab auf 30 erhöht, das war dann zuviel. Ich denke mal dass es sich nur um ein subjektives Gefühl handelt. Ich habe mal bei einer Fahrt extra den Dämpfer beobachtet, war sehr aktiv, obwohl ich dachte da tut sich nichts.

Denke das typisch Nicolai Fahrwerk. Ich finde es aber nicht störend, eher positiv, hab immer Feedback vom Untergrund.


----------



## Heddy01 (29. März 2014)

..."Hardtail-Niveau" kann ich absolut nicht bestätigen. Ich fahre zwischen 20-25% und bin sehr zufrieden. Wenn ich den Dämpfer bei der Fahrt beobachte ist er sehr aktiv. Auf Asphalt keinerlei Wippen durch Antriebseinflüsse. Alles Top.

Fährst Du den Monarch?? Dann blockier das Teil doch mal. Den Unterschied solltest Du dann besser merken.


Gruß - Heiko


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Canyon-Freak (30. März 2014)

Fahre auch den Monarch.....wenn ich auf 25% SAG gehe, habe ich in den 3 Stufen am Dämpfer kaum einen Unterschied egal ob offen, Plattform oder Lockout.....


----------



## Heddy01 (30. März 2014)

...die drei Stufen am Dämpfer machen sich bei mir schon bemerkbar. Ich fahre aber zu 99% offen.

Mach mal den Dämpfer an einer Seite von Rahmen ab und überprüfe wie leichtgängig der Hinterbau ist. Evtl. ist das alles zu stramm.

Vielleicht hat auch der Monarch eine Macke.



Gruß - Heiko


----------



## Canyon-Freak (1. Juli 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

Mein Helius steht ab sofort zum Verkauf, da ich mich wieder mehr Richtung Freeride orientieren möchte.
Bikemarktanzeige kommt kommende Woche.

Bilder stehen ja weiter oben im threat.
Bei Interesse gerne PN.

Rahmengröße ist "M"
Bike ist ca. 300km Gefahren worden.

Gruß Jan


----------



## chevioso (2. Juli 2014)

Krass!
nicht zufrieden mit dem tb?


----------



## Canyon-Freak (2. Juli 2014)

Doch schon.....möchte aber wieder was mit etwas mehr Federweg.....

Gruß Jan


----------



## Canyon-Freak (2. Juli 2014)

Verkaufe auch nur den Rahmen oder Rahmen / Gabel-Set......


----------



## chevioso (2. Juli 2014)

Jo. Is schon doof, wenn man sich sowas schönes aufbaut 
und dann doch merkt, dass etwas nicht passt.. =/
Hoffe, dass es bei mir besser passt.

Bei was kommst Du mit dem TB an Deine Grenzen?


----------



## Canyon-Freak (2. Juli 2014)

Hast ne PN.


----------



## Canyon-Freak (10. Juli 2014)

Canyon-Freak schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> Mein Helius steht ab sofort zum Verkauf, da ich mich wieder mehr Richtung Freeride orientieren möchte.
> Bikemarktanzeige kommt kommende Woche.
> ...



Jetzt auch im Bikemarkt als Komplettrad oder auch nur der Rahmen mit Komponenten nach Wunsch.

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/416838-nicolai-helius-tb-29-gr-m-2014


----------



## Canyon-Freak (11. Juli 2014)

Canyon-Freak schrieb:


> Jetzt auch im Bikemarkt als Komplettrad oder auch nur der Rahmen mit Komponenten nach Wunsch.
> 
> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/416838-nicolai-helius-tb-29-gr-m-2014




Jetzt mit aktuellen Bildern.... Sucht denn keiner ein TB???

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/417201-nicolai-helius-tb-29-gr-m-2014


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jesus Freak (12. Juli 2014)

@ Canyon-Freak:
Wie groß bist Du bei welcher Beinlänge? Könntest Du evt. mal die Lenker- und Sattelhöhe messen, wenn der Sattel auf eine Beinlänge von 86 cm eingestellt ist?


----------



## Canyon-Freak (12. Juli 2014)

@ Jesus Freak: hast ne PN.


----------



## Canyon-Freak (22. Juli 2014)

Har denn keiner Interesse:

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/417201-nicolai-helius-tb-29-gr-m-2014-wie-neu-nur-300km

Preis ist verhandelbar ;-)


----------



## Canyon-Freak (22. Juli 2014)

Meint Ihr der Preis ist zu hoch angesetzt?
Gruß Jan


----------



## chevioso (23. Juli 2014)

Der Preis ist nicht unüblich. 
Vor allem in Relation zu deinen Ausgaben vor ein paar Monaten. ^^
Mich würde immer noch interessieren warum Du es weg gibst.
Hab Geduld und nutze evtl. einen anderen dafür vorbestimmten Thread um Werbung zu machen.
Viel Erfolg noch


----------



## Canyon-Freak (23. Juli 2014)

Welchen Thread meinst zum Werbung machen? 
Den verkaufe 29ner Thread hab ich schon nen Post drin....;-)

Habe mich halt in ein anderes Bike verliebt ;-)


----------



## chevioso (23. Juli 2014)

Canyon-Freak schrieb:


> Den verkaufe 29ner Thread hab ich schon nen Post drin....;-)



na is doch klasse.
dann musst Du jetzt nur noch Geduld haben.
Früher oder später wird dein schönes TB weg gehen.
Ganz sicher.


----------



## tommi101 (24. Juli 2014)

Canyon-Freak schrieb:


> Habe mich halt in ein anderes Bike verliebt ;-)



Welches denn?


----------



## RaidenX (13. Januar 2015)

Und noch alle zufrieden mit den TB's?

Ich bin im Moment auch wieder mal am überlegen mir ein TB aufzubauen und wollte mal fragen was ihr so für Rahmengrößen fahrt.
Ich bin 1,88m groß und habe 90cm Schrittlänge, was würdet ihr empfehlen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Heddy01 (14. Januar 2015)

Das TB ist das Beste was ich die letzten 10 Jahre gefahren habe. Zur Größe:

Ich bin etwa so 1,92. Schrittlänge 90. Rahmen XL mit einem 50er Vorbau.

L musste auch bei Dir auch passen. Besser mal Probefahren.


Gruß - Heiko


----------



## RaidenX (14. Januar 2015)

Ja Probefahren ist halt immer so ein Problem wenn niemand in der Nähe eins fährt oder kein Bikeladen Nicolai verkauft!
Hab das 2013 AC in Willingen mal getestet und bin seit dem eben am überlegen mir mal ein Nicolai aufzubauen! 
Das Problem ist ja auch schon wieder, dass ich eigentlich auf die Bandbreite von 3fach stehe und das TB glaub ich nur für 2x ausgelegt ist oder!?


----------



## ssiemund (14. Januar 2015)

RaidenX schrieb:


> ..., dass ich eigentlich auf die Bandbreite von 3fach stehe und das TB glaub ich nur für 2x ausgelegt ist oder!?


Welche Bandbreit? realistisch betrachtet ist es 1 lächerlicher Gang zwischen 2- und 3-fach. 3- fach braucht wirklich kein Mensch. Ich fahr seit 3000km 1-fach und würde nie wieder wechseln wollen.
Gruß
Stephan


----------



## RaidenX (14. Januar 2015)

ssiemund schrieb:


> Welche Bandbreit? realistisch betrachtet ist es 1 lächerlicher Gang zwischen 2- und 3-fach. 3- fach braucht wirklich kein Mensch.


Naja, ganz so ist das ja auch nicht! Ich hab bei 3fach minimal realistisch betrachtet 4 Gänge mehr und möchte die hier bei mir im Mittelgebirge auch nicht missen. Wir haben hier nun mal viele knackige Anstiege und auch sehr viele relative flache Ziehwege wo ich einfach nicht auf eines meiner Kettenblätter verzichten möchte.


----------



## kephren23 (14. Januar 2015)

RaidenX schrieb:


> Naja, ganz so ist das ja auch nicht! Ich hab bei 3fach minimal realistisch betrachtet 4 Gänge mehr und möchte die hier bei mir im Mittelgebirge auch nicht missen. Wir haben hier nun mal viele knackige Anstiege und auch sehr viele relative flache Ziehwege wo ich einfach nicht auf eines meiner Kettenblätter verzichten möchte.



Was für ein Bike fährst du denn 3 fach?

Ich denke beim TB kommst du gut mit 2fach hin.


----------



## RaidenX (15. Januar 2015)

Ich wollte jetzt eigentlich hier keine Grundsatzdiskussion anstoßen.
Ich fahre wieder an allen meinen Bikes 3fach weil ich es für MICH einfach als die beste Lösung empfinde.
2 fach z.B. finde ich Quatsch da ich ja doch einen Umwerfer, Schalthebel etc. brauche und die paar Gramm sind mir nicht so wichtig wie das mehr an Bandbreite.
Und 1 fach ist mir hier im Mittelgebirge und dem was ich so fahre einfach zu wenig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (15. Januar 2015)

seit wann gehts bei 2fach um weniger Gewicht?

ich persönlich hab die Hammerschmidt geliebt, weil sie maximale Bodenfreiheit gönnt.
1fach mit kleinem Kettenblatt kommt dem recht nahe,
2fach mit Bash ist dann die schlechteste Variante.

Vor einem 44er Blatt mit spitzen Zähnen hätte ich im Gelände Angst.


----------



## RaidenX (15. Januar 2015)

Ja wie gesagt, jedem ist halt was anders wichtig! 
Kein absolutes KO Kriterium ist es jetzt für mich auch noch nicht, ich persönlich finde es halt nur Schade wenn man nicht mal mehr die Möglichkeit hat auf 3fach zu gehen. Und das ist ja nicht nur bei Nicolai so.


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (15. Januar 2015)

der-gute schrieb:


> ....Vor einem 44er Blatt mit spitzen Zähnen hätte ich im Gelände Angst.


Ich weiß nicht mehr, wie wir das gemacht haben, aber wir sind früher 48'er Kettenblätter im XC gefahren. Mit spitzen Zähnen..
￼


----------



## der-gute (15. Januar 2015)

Kaffeeklicker schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht mehr, wie wir das gemacht haben, aber wir sind früher 48'er Kettenblätter im XC gefahren. Mit spitzen Zähnen..
> ￼



Ach...und früher sind manche auch ohne Rad ausgekommen.

Das XC Argument ist irgendwie komisch.
Wenn ich im Gebirge stürze, will ich nicht auch noch gepierced werden.


----------



## Mountain_Screen (15. Januar 2015)

Woran scheitert es den beim TB an einer 3-Fach Kurbel?

An der Kettenlinie oder ist die Kettenstrebe im weg?


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (15. Januar 2015)

*@ der-gute*
Na mit XC meinte ich Cross Country( Rennen ). Und wo wir da überall hoch sind, auf dem dicken Blatt..
Ansonsten finde ich die 1x11 Lösung optisch schon sehr schön ( und leicht ), aber irgendwo machste dann wahrscheinlich doch Abstriche: entweder zu schwer berghoch, oder zu leicht bergab, bzw. auf flachen Stücken keinen Gang mehr.( Vermute ich mal ). Oder liege ich da total daneben?


----------



## der-gute (15. Januar 2015)

kommt halt auf deinen Einsatzbereich an...

ich denke, mit nur einem Blatt kommt man nicht aus.
26z für die Alpen und 32/34z für daheim wär was

PS: mir gehts beim großen Blatt um Bodenfreiheit und Verletzungsprävention.


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (15. Januar 2015)

Da haste natürlich Recht, wenn ich irgendwo drüber hoppel, hoffe ich immer das Beste￼. Bis jetzt ging es aber immer gut, hab bergab die Kette immer auf der Scheibe. Schützt die Zähne.


----------



## ssiemund (15. Januar 2015)

Kaffeeklicker schrieb:


> ... Ansonsten finde ich die 1x11 Lösung optisch schon sehr schön ( und leicht ),


genau richtig 


Kaffeeklicker schrieb:


> aber irgendwo machste dann wahrscheinlich doch Abstriche: entweder zu schwer berghoch, oder zu leicht bergab, bzw. auf flachen Stücken keinen Gang mehr.( Vermute ich mal ).


ich komme mit 1x10 prima klar und mir fehlt nix egal wo 


Kaffeeklicker schrieb:


> Oder liege ich da total daneben?


 ... vollkommen 
Gruß
Stephan


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (16. Januar 2015)

Okay, merke ich mir. Danke.￼


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RaidenX (16. Januar 2015)

Okay, zurück zum Thema!
Erfahrungsbericht bitte. 
Und was würdet ihr für eine Rahmengröße bei 1,88m Körpergröße und 90cm Schrittlänge empfehlen?


----------



## Heddy01 (19. Januar 2015)

Moin,

spontan würde ich Dir L empfehlen. Ruf doch mal bei Nicolai an und lass Dich von Moritz beraten!


----------



## Chris13 (19. Januar 2015)

RaidenX schrieb:


> Okay, zurück zum Thema!
> Erfahrungsbericht bitte.
> Und was würdet ihr für eine Rahmengröße bei 1,88m Körpergröße und 90cm Schrittlänge empfehlen?



Ich bin 1,86m und habe eine 89er Schrittlänge und fahre das Argon TB 29 in L. Ich denke L passt bei Dir auch perfekt.


----------



## RaidenX (19. Januar 2015)

Ja, hab mal mit Moritz geschrieben und er würde mir zum XL raten. Mit einem 50mm Vorbau würde es dann auch wieder von der Größe her mir meinen jetzigen Rahmen übereinstimmen wo ich 70mm Vorbauten fahre.


----------



## der-gute (19. Januar 2015)

XL find ich zu groß
ich muss mit 196 cm zumeist XL fahren, denke aber immer wilder über L Rahmen nach!

Fahre mein Helius AC 29 2013 mit 45er Vorbau...


----------



## RaidenX (19. Januar 2015)

Oh mann, ich glaub ich muss mich doch ins Auto setzten und mal schauen wo ich probefahren kann!


----------



## Chris13 (19. Januar 2015)

RaidenX schrieb:


> Oh mann, ich glaub ich muss mich doch ins Auto setzten und mal schauen wo ich probefahren kann!



Das wäre mir beim Argon TB zu groß. Das ION 16 fahre ich auch in XL.

50er Vorbau kann aber mit dem XL hinhauen. Ich fahre das L mit einem 70er - da kommt man fast auf die gleiche Gesamtlänge.

Ich stelle Dir mal heute Abend ein Bild von meinem Aufbau ein. Das hast Du einen Eindruck von den Gesamtproportionen.


----------



## RaidenX (2. April 2015)

So, da ist mein TB!



 

 

Leider konnte ich bis jetzt wegen dem beschi..... Wetter noch nicht viel fahren, aber auf den paar Kilometern bis jetzt fand ich es recht geil!
Ich bin schon auf die nächsten Touren gespannt wie sich das Gerät noch fahren lässt.
Ach ja, ich habe jetzt den Rahmen in XL genommen.

Gruß Sebastian


----------



## flerschemer (3. April 2015)

Glückwunsch zu Deinem neuen Helius TB 29. Ich bin sicher du wirst viel, viel Spass mit dem Helius haben. Ich habe meines seit Oktober, bin gerade im Vinschgau die Trails auf dem Sonnenberg gefahren und das Helius ist einfach eine "Wucht" !!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (3. April 2015)

geiles TB...finds sehr schön
würde mir aber wohl ne andere Gabel wünschen.

sieht meinem AC 29 sehr ähnlich 




is n altes Foto...


----------



## RaidenX (3. April 2015)

Ja, glaube auch nicht das die Gabel all zu lange drin bleibt. 
Aber jetzt erst mal testen und dann mal sehn wie gut oder schlecht sie wirklich ist!


----------



## der-gute (3. April 2015)

war das das Komplett-XL aus der Stocklist?


----------



## RaidenX (3. April 2015)

Ja, zumindest Teile davon ;-)
Anderer Dämpfer, andere Schaltgruppe (brauche einfach min. 2fach), mein Hope LRS... und jetzt eben mal sehen wie ich mit der Gabel klar komme! Ansonsten halte ich schon meine Auge nach ner Revelation offen.
Was fahrt ihr so für Gabeln? Irgendwer schon verschiedene im TB getestet?

MfG Sebastian


----------



## Timmy35 (3. April 2015)

Dann ist ja gut, dass es weg ist. Hatte ich auch schon ein Auge drauf. Blöde Stocklist!!

Aber schönes Rad.


----------



## der-gute (3. April 2015)

Willste mein AC in XL?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## christoph1976 (6. Juni 2015)




----------



## djnobody (29. Juni 2015)

Was würdet ihr bei 177cm Körpergröße und 83 cm Schrittlänge für eine Rahmengröße empfehlen. Klar M oder möglicherweise schon L. Fahre viel Strecke.


----------



## Canyon-Freak (30. Juni 2015)

Guten Morgen,

Größe M. Bin es mit den gleichen Daten gefahren.

Gruß


----------



## US. (30. Juni 2015)

Was ist das denn für eine tolle Farbe?


----------



## guru39 (30. Juni 2015)

semipermidingsbums grün


----------



## US. (30. Juni 2015)

guru39 schrieb:


> semipermidingsbums grün


Wär was für Papa wenns ein ION 16 wär....


----------



## guru39 (30. Juni 2015)

das wäre sowas von 0 Problemo


----------



## RaidenX (3. Juli 2015)

Welche Gabeln fahrt ihr eigentlich so in euren TB's? 
Bin im Moment am überlegen mir was neues einzubauen, ich finde die Aion etwas zu wenig feinfühlig.


----------



## scapin2011 (6. September 2015)

Ich fahre in meinem Helius TB  Größe M im Moment eine Revelation 130mm Solo Air. Ist ganz ok. Ich überlege mir jedoch eine Pike 130 oder 140 einzubauen. Die bin ich in einem Rocky Instinkt gefahren und fühlte sich vergleichsweise besser an als die Revelation. Bin mir nicht sicher ob das passt, denn die Pike hat andere Einbauhöhe etc. da habe ich Bedenken wegen der Geometrie.
Wer hat das schon mal getestet?


----------



## airri.de (17. Januar 2016)

Moin Moin,
hat jemand Interesse an meinen Helius TB Rahmen. 
Größe M


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kaffeeklicker (17. Januar 2016)

Der ist wunderschön, warum willst du denn verkaufen?


----------



## airri.de (24. Januar 2016)

Ich hätte gern wieder ein Argon TB.


----------



## chris12 (24. Januar 2016)

ach das ist ja spannend, aus welchen gründen? die geo ist ja quasi gleich.


----------



## airri.de (24. Januar 2016)

Irgendwie hatte es mehr SPAß gemacht.


----------



## chris12 (24. Januar 2016)

Echt? Stehe nämlich genau vor der Entscheidung eins von beiden zu nehmen. Benötige aber Größe L.


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (24. Januar 2016)

Also ich vermisse seit 20 Jahren kein Hardtail mehr..


----------



## steff76 (26. Januar 2016)

Servus,
was würdet ihr den für eine Rahmengröße bei 179cm und 84cm Schrittlänge
empfehlen, ich hatte mal "M" angepeilt.
Bin aber schon ein Helius AC in L probegefahren und das hat sich nicht verkehrt angefühlt.

Grüße
Steffen


----------



## tommi101 (26. Januar 2016)

Also das Rad von meinem Kumpel (Helius AC 27,5 in L)  ist mir bei 1,86m zu kurz, bräuchte da ganz klar XL.
Insofern könnte Dir M bei 1,79m auch zu kurz sein.
Wenn sich L bei Dir gut angefühlt hat, hast Du doch schon einen Volltreffer gelandet
Ich denke L mit kurzem Vorbau fühlt sich besser an als M mit langem Vorbau...


----------



## hulster (10. Februar 2016)

Überlege auch beim Helius TB zuzuschlagen.
Stören tut mich aber der Std Dämpfer. Ich habe über die beiden Generationen des RT3 davor an einen ähnlichen Bike keine guten Erfahrungen gemacht und für mein Gewicht (90kg) nicht wirklich gut abgestimmt bekommen, trotz Werkstune. Verhalten eigentlich ähnlich, wie hier im Thread noch zur 2014 Version beschrieben. Also mit normalen SAG unsensible und Federweg nicht bsonders gut ausnutzend. Mit mehr SAG dann Restfederweg weniger (logisch) und rauscht dann zu schnell durch.
Jetzt gab es ja auch hier im Thread 2 Aufbauten 2015 mit dem neuen DebonAir. Fragen:

1.	Ist der vom Verhalten deutlich besser geworden?
2.	Lässt der sich über Volumespacer anpassen?
3.	Fährt jemand nen CC DBInline im TB? Wie ist das Resultat? War vorher der RS drin? Hat es das dann gebracht?
4.	Färht jemand sonst noch nen anderen Dämpfer? Vergleicht zum RS?

Danke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hulster (12. Februar 2016)

Fährt keiner was anderes? Oder möchte mal seine Meinung zum DebonAir kundtun?


----------



## tommi101 (12. Februar 2016)

Ich kann nur sagen, das mein Kumpel im Helius AC (650b) den Debon Air fährt und damit nicht unglücklich ist.
Kann allerdings nicht sagen ob im Dämpfer Volumenspacer verbaut sind.
Der DB Inline wird sicher auch nicht verkehrt sein

Ruf doch mal bei Nicolai an und frag Marcel Lauxtermann...der wird Dich bestimmt gut beraten.


----------



## hulster (12. Februar 2016)

tommi101 schrieb:


> Ich kann nur sagen, das mein Kumpel im Helius AC (650b) den Debon Air fährt und damit nicht unglücklich ist.
> Kann allerdings nicht sagen ob im Dämpfer Volumenspacer verbaut sind.
> Der DB Inline wird sicher auch nicht verkehrt sein
> 
> Ruf doch mal bei Nicolai an und frag Marcel Lauxtermann...der wird Dich bestimmt gut beraten.



Ich hatte mit Franzi gesprochen. Die sagte DBInline ginge und hat auf die CaneCreek Seite verwiesen. Bloß gibt es für das Helius TB da keine Settings. 
Außerdem interessieren mich da natürlich noch Erfahrungen aus dem echten Leben. BB, wo ich für ne Probefahrt mal hin will, hat leider nur nen Fox drin.


----------



## Canyon-Freak (12. Februar 2016)

Bin das TB auch gefahren....ich finde es gibt bei Nicolai einfach bessere Hinterbauten als beim Helius TB, da macht auch der Dämpfer nicht unbedingt einen "großen" Unterschied....habe drei verschiedene Dämpfer im Helius getestet (Monarch, CaneCreek, Fox Float CTD) und war mit keinem echt zufrieden...
Gruß


----------



## mzaskar (12. Februar 2016)

Ich fahre in meinem "alten" Helius AM einen Monarch Plus und finde den perfekt


----------



## hulster (13. Februar 2016)

Canyon-Freak schrieb:


> Bin das TB auch gefahren....ich finde es gibt bei Nicolai einfach bessere Hinterbauten als beim Helius TB, da macht auch der Dämpfer nicht unbedingt einen "großen" Unterschied....habe drei verschiedene Dämpfer im Helius getestet (Monarch, CaneCreek, Fox Float CTD) und war mit keinem echt zufrieden...
> Gruß



Mmmmh - gut, nun muss man bedenken 120mm bleiben 120mm. War der CC nen DBInline? Was hat dich gestört?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommi101 (13. Februar 2016)

Ich denke auch das es nicht unbedingt an der Konstruktion des Hinterbaus liegt, das TB hat einfach einen anderen Einsatzbereich und ist naturgemäß dafür etwas straffer ausgelegt. 
Meine Theorie ist ja....je geringer der Hub, desto zweitrangiger die Aufwändigkeit/Qualität des Dämpfers.
Aber ich hab auch zugegebenermaßen wenig Ahnung von Kinematik


----------



## hulster (14. Februar 2016)

tommi101 schrieb:


> Ich denke auch das es nicht unbedingt an der Konstruktion des Hinterbaus liegt, das TB hat einfach einen anderen Einsatzbereich und ist naturgemäß dafür etwas straffer ausgelegt.
> Meine Theorie ist ja....je geringer der Hub, desto zweitrangiger die Aufwändigkeit/Qualität des Dämpfers.
> Aber ich hab auch zugegebenermaßen wenig Ahnung von Kinematik



Also ich wäre der umgekehrten Meinung. Je weniger Hub desto wichtiger der Dämpfer. Alles spielt sich in einem relativ kleine Bereich ab.
Das ein Helius TB straff ist und sein muss, ist klar. Heißt aber nicht das bei kleinen Unebenheiten das Ansprechverhalten schlecht sein muss.
Und gerade das ist schwierig, wenn man wenig Einstellmöglichkeiten hat.
Was mich ein wenig irritiert, ist, dass das TB nicht bei dem Short-Travel Trailbike Test im Herbst dabei war. Eigentlich hätte das gut gepasst.
Sonst findet man auch wenig Tests/Meinungen. 
Probefahrt ist leider schwierig. BB hat zum Beispiel ein TB in L da mit Fox Dämpfer. Da kann ich zwar die Geo ausprobieren, aber das Dampferverhalten dann wohl eher nicht. Noch nicht mal dann den Std DebonAir


----------



## tommi101 (14. Februar 2016)

Hört sich natürlich auch sinnig an. Viel Auswahl gibt es leider nicht bei den 190mm Dämpfern.
Bliebe noch beim Debon Air ein speziell für Dich angepasstes Dämpfertuning machen zu lassen....darüber denke ich bei meinem Monarch Plus auch schon ne Weile nach.


----------



## hulster (14. Februar 2016)

tommi101 schrieb:


> Hört sich natürlich auch sinnig an. Viel Auswahl gibt es leider nicht bei den 190mm Dämpfern.
> Bliebe noch beim Debon Air ein speziell für Dich angepasstes Dämpfertuning machen zu lassen....darüber denke ich bei meinem Monarch Plus auch schon ne Weile nach.



Auswahl bei 190er gibt es genug - das Problem insbesondere bei RockShox und Fox Dämpfern ist der Tune. Die liefern mittlerweile nur noch einen Standardtuns aus. Damit Lord Helmchen dir nen individuellen Tune machen kann, muss die Kinematik genau bekannt sein. 

Was mich halt sehr irritiert ist, dass @Canyon-Freak noch nicht mal mit nem DBInline was passendes hinbekommen hat.
Ich würde halt gern was Deutsches haben, aber nen Hinterbau sollte heute eigentlich schon sauber funktionieren.
Banshee hat das beim Phantom auch hinbekommen - mit 15mm weniger. Mir wäre aber nen Nicolai lieber.


----------



## der-gute (14. Februar 2016)

Du bist von einer Meinung eines Dir fremden irritiert, obwohl du nicht einmal seine Fahrweise bzw. die Qualität seines Popometers kennst???

Ich hab ja (noch) ein Helius AC 29 2013, das ist mit den 140/130 mm ubd der flacheren Geo wohl der direkte Vorfahre des TB.
Klar is der Hinterbau straffer, als bei einem Demo. Aber z.B. ein Ion ist auch kein Demo!

Mit meinem AC und nem CCDB Coil war der Hinterbau auch meiner eher Halt-drauf-DH-Fahrweise gewachsen. 

Mehr und softer geht immer. Ich fahr ja jetzt ein Tofane. Das kann eines ziemlich gut, nämlich Staubsaugern. Dafür ist der Hinterbau aber bei der ersten Fahrt gebrochen und das HR flext wie die Sau. Für DH auf nem 29" aktuell toll, aber ob der Rahmen auch in 3 Jahren noch so tut, wie z.B. mein AC weiss ich nicht.


----------



## hulster (14. Februar 2016)

der-gute schrieb:


> Du bist von einer Meinung eines Dir fremden irritiert, obwohl du nicht einmal seine Fahrweise bzw. die Qualität seines Popometers kennst???
> 
> Ich hab ja (noch) ein Helius AC 29 2013, das ist mit den 140/130 mm ubd der flacheren Geo wohl der direkte Vorfahre des TB.
> Klar is der Hinterbau straffer, als bei einem Demo. Aber z.B. ein Ion ist auch kein Demo!
> ...



Ich würd es übrigens nehmen, wenn es nicht XL wäre. 
Ich mach mir wenig Sorgen, dass es in heftigeren Geläuf nicht funktioniert. Insgesamt Softer ist auch nicht gemeint.
Es geht - ich nehm mal den englischen Begriff, obwohl eigentlich 1zu1 übersetzt - "small bump sensitivity". Sprich nen sauberes feines Ansprechverhalten im ersten Bereich des Federwegs.
Das ist für mich weniger aus Komfortgründen wichtig, sondern um Grip zu generieren.


----------



## Touri (14. Februar 2016)

hulster schrieb:


> Also ich wäre der umgekehrten Meinung. Je weniger Hub desto wichtiger der Dämpfer.
> ....
> Was mich ein wenig irritiert, ist, dass das TB nicht bei dem Short-Travel Trailbike Test im Herbst dabei war. Eigentlich hätte das gut gepasst.
> Sonst findet man auch wenig Tests/Meinungen.
> ....





Kennst Du diesen Test:
hier das Testfazit - gliedert sich in mehrere Teile:
http://twentynineinches-de.com/2014/07/02/nicolai-helius-tb-29er-testfazit/


----------



## hulster (14. Februar 2016)

Touri schrieb:


> Kennst Du diesen Test:
> hier das Testfazit - gliedert sich in mehrere Teile:
> http://twentynineinches-de.com/2014/07/02/nicolai-helius-tb-29er-testfazit/



Yup - weil es so ziemlich der Einzige ist. Ich zitiere:

"Ich habe recht viel mit dem Dämpfer herumprobiert um das optimale Federungsverhalten herauszubekommen und es eigentlich nie gefunden. Auf Anfrage bei NICOLAI nach der Dämpfercharakteristik sagte man mir, dass es ein spezieller Tune wäre, der in Standarddämpfern nicht zu finden sei."

Das war aber zu Zeiten, als das TB rauskam. Da gab es den DebonAIR noch nicht. Das dort beschriebene Verhalten KANN am Dämpfer liegen. ich habe mit dem Monarch dieser Generation in einem ähnlichen Bike ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht. 
Und da möchte ich einfach wissen, ob das Verhalten mit dem DebonAIR passt, oder mit nem DBInline hinzukriegen ist. Zudem bin ich recht schwer (90 kg) und deswegen schon oft mit Std Tunes der Hersteller zu kämpfen.
Mein nächster Nicolai Händler BB hat noch nicht mal die DebonAIR Variante da, wie oben gesagt.
Sorry - aber der Preis ist zu hoch, um das selbst auszuprobieren und nachher festzustellen, passt doch nicht.


----------



## Canyon-Freak (14. Februar 2016)

hulster schrieb:


> Auswahl bei 190er gibt es genug - das Problem insbesondere bei RockShox und Fox Dämpfern ist der Tune. Die liefern mittlerweile nur noch einen Standardtuns aus. Damit Lord Helmchen dir nen individuellen Tune machen kann, muss die Kinematik genau bekannt sein.
> 
> Was mich halt sehr irritiert ist, dass @Canyon-Freak noch nicht mal mit nem DBInline was passendes hinbekommen hat.
> Ich würde halt gern was Deutsches haben, aber nen Hinterbau sollte heute eigentlich schon sauber funktionieren.
> Banshee hat das beim Phantom auch hinbekommen - mit 15mm weniger. Mir wäre aber nen Nicolai lieber.



@hulster: war ein DB Inline.....selbst mit dem Dämpfer konnte ich kein positives Ergebnis erzielen. Ich bin damals von einem Specialized Camber gekommen. Leider war der Hinterbau des Speiseeis echt deutlich besser! Ausnutzen des Federwegs, Endprogression, Schluckverhalten...
Das Dir ein Nicolai lieber ist kann ich sehr gut verstehen ;-) geht mir genauso, leider hat für mich Nicolai (noch) nicht das passende Bike im Sortiment...

Gruß Jan


----------



## der-gute (14. Februar 2016)

solange du noch kein Stahlfederbein getestet hast, finde ich deine Aussage etwas obsolet.
Damit erfährt man dann das bestmögliche Setup und kann sich z.B. mit einem Inline oder Air CS daran orientieren.

Dafür, das Nicolai nicht da spassende Rad für Dich baut haste ganz schön zugelangt in deren Regal...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Canyon-Freak (14. Februar 2016)

Das passende Rad im 29ner Trailbikebereich um die 120mm FW ;-) Im Enduro-Bereich schauts da m.E. gaaaanz anderst aus


----------



## der-gute (14. Februar 2016)

Auch ein Ion ist kein Trailstaubsauger.

Naja, das verkaufste ja auch schon wieder...


----------



## hulster (14. Februar 2016)

der-gute schrieb:


> solange du noch kein Stahlfederbein getestet hast, finde ich deine Aussage etwas obsolet.
> Damit erfährt man dann das bestmögliche Setup und kann sich z.B. mit einem Inline oder Air CS daran orientieren.



Aber nicht wirklich an nem TB - versuch mal nen Stahldämpfer in der Größe zu bekommen.
Alles mehr als Inline scheint mir auch Oversized. Wenn es mit dem Inline nicht abstimmbar ist, hilf auch nicht viel anderes.
Bei dem kannste alles abstimmen wofür de sonst den Dämpfer zu Lord Helmchen o.ä. geben musst.

Du bist ja immer sehr hilfreich unterwegs, aber wenn hier noch nicht mal die Besitzer aufschreien, was ja bei Nicolai o.ä. Marken recht schnell passiert, gibt mir das schon zu denken. Das es sich keiner in aktueller Ausgabe zum testen hinstellt auch.
Bei praktisch allen Bikes bietet Nicolai nen Cane Creek Dämpfer mit an, nur beim TB nicht?


----------



## Heddy01 (14. Februar 2016)

Wenn ich hier die letzten Beiträge lese kann ich nur Kopfschütteln.

Ich bin jetzt gut 2 Jahre auf einem XL TB mit Monarch sowie Revelation 140 unterwegs und ich würde das Bike in der Ausstattung nochmal kaufen. Ehrlich gesagt verstehe ich die Diskussion über Dämpfer und vor allem den Hinterbau nicht. Ich find s perfekt. Meine Waage zeigt mir 85kg, dementsprechend befülle ich den Monarch mit knapp 220PSI und alles ist gut. Das Fahrwerk ist straff und absolut sensibel. Ich fahre mit dem Bike alles von Alpencross, Gardasee, Hometrail und CC aber ich habe noch keine Sekunde einen Gedanken an einen anderen Dämpfer verschwendet. Warum auch.

Wer dennoch das letzte aus dem Dämpfer Setup herauskitzeln möchte sollte vielleicht mal mit Gino von FlatOut in Dortmund telefonieren. Er kann zu allen Dämpfern und auch zu Nicolai beraten.


----------



## der-gute (14. Februar 2016)

hulster schrieb:


> Aber nicht wirklich an nem TB - versuch mal nen Stahldämpfer in der Größe zu bekommen.
> Alles mehr als Inline scheint mir auch Oversized. Wenn es mit dem Inline nicht abstimmbar ist, hilf auch nicht viel anderes.
> Bei dem kannste alles abstimmen wofür de sonst den Dämpfer zu Lord Helmchen o.ä. geben musst.
> 
> ...


Ich finde halt, das EIN nennen wir es mal inkompatibler Fahrer nicht alles in Frage stellen darf?

Warum kein Inline?
Weil der wohl nach Ansicht von Nicolai nicht nötig is. Und wohl der Monarch Plus DA gut funktioniert...

Ich hab mir auch alle Federbeine dazu besorgt.


----------



## hulster (14. Februar 2016)

der-gute schrieb:


> Ich finde halt, das EIN nennen wir es mal inkompatibler Fahrer nicht alles in Frage stellen darf?



Natürlich nicht, wenn aber umgekehrt auch keine positiven Rückmeldungen(jetzt kam ja eine) kommen und es ziemlich genau einen echten Test gibt, wird die Einschätzung eventuell schwierig



der-gute schrieb:


> I
> Warum kein Inline?
> Weil der wohl nach Ansicht von Nicolai nicht nötig is. Und wohl der Monarch Plus DA gut funktioniert...
> 
> Ich hab mir auch alle Federbeine dazu besorgt.



Nix Monarch plus - Monarch RT3 DebonAIR.

Wenn es Nicolai nicht für nötig halten würde, könnten die auch für jedes andere Rad nur einen Dämpfer anbieten, den sie für nötig halten.

Ich muss einfach mal schaun, dass ich nen Händler finde, der die aktuelle bzw. Vorjahres-Variante mit DebonAIR hat.


----------



## mhubig (16. Februar 2016)

Canyon-Freak schrieb:


> Bin das TB auch gefahren....ich finde es gibt bei Nicolai einfach bessere Hinterbauten als beim Helius TB, ...



Bin auch "beide" Hinterbauten gegeneinander gefahren, ION 16 und Helius TB beide MJ 13/14. Mein Eindruck war allerdings ganz anders: Das sind zwei sehr unterschiedliche Hinterbau-Kinematiken. Der Helius Hinterbau bügelt alles weg und ist vom Gefühl her sehr linear, sensibel und komfortabel im Ansprechverhalten. Aber das macht er extrem gut! Wenn du damit 'nen Bordstein hochfährst merkst du fast nix.

Im Gegensatz dazu ist der ION Hinterbau mehr darauf ausgelegt dir einen möglichst gutes Feedback vom Untergrund zu liefern und die Progression fängt auch viel früher im Federweg an. Dieser Hinterbau ist sehr gut dafür geeignet, schnell und aggressiv gefahren zu werden. Aber das macht er extrem gut! Um den "plüsch" zu bekommen brauchst Du dann einen echt dicken Dämpfer ...

Beide Hinterbaukonzepte sind meines Erachtens perfekt auf das jeweilige Einsatzgebiet der Bikes angepasst. Das neue 2015er Helius AC bin ich zwar noch nicht gefahren, stelle mir aber vor das der Hinterbau ein guter Kompromiss aus beiden Konzepten ist. Was mehr zu Dir passt hängt von deinem Fahrstiel und Vorlieben ab. Deswegen wie immer: Testfahren


----------



## hulster (16. Februar 2016)

mhubig schrieb:


> Bin auch "beide" Hinterbauten gegeneinander gefahren, ION 16 und Helius TB beide MJ 13/14. Mein Eindruck war allerdings ganz anders: Das sind zwei sehr unterschiedliche Hinterbau-Kinematiken. Der Helius Hinterbau bügelt alles weg und ist vom Gefühl her sehr linear, sensibel und komfortabel im Ansprechverhalten. Aber das macht er extrem gut! Wenn du damit 'nen Bordstein hochfährst merkst du fast nix.
> 
> Im Gegensatz dazu ist der ION Hinterbau mehr darauf ausgelegt dir einen möglichst gutes Feedback vom Untergrund zu liefern und die Progression fängt auch viel früher im Federweg an. Dieser Hinterbau ist sehr gut dafür geeignet, schnell und aggressiv gefahren zu werden. Aber das macht er extrem gut! Um den "plüsch" zu bekommen brauchst Du dann einen echt dicken Dämpfer ...
> 
> Beide Hinterbaukonzepte sind meines Erachtens perfekt auf das jeweilige Einsatzgebiet der Bikes angepasst. Das neue 2015er Helius AC bin ich zwar noch nicht gefahren, stelle mir aber vor das der Hinterbau ein guter Kompromiss aus beiden Konzepten ist. Was mehr zu Dir passt hängt von deinem Fahrstiel und Vorlieben ab. Deswegen wie immer: Testfahren



Hast du da jetzt nicht die Aussagen zum Helius TB mit dem ION-16 versehentlich vertauscht?


----------



## mhubig (29. Februar 2016)

hulster schrieb:


> Hast du da jetzt nicht die Aussagen zum Helius TB mit dem ION-16 versehentlich vertauscht?



Nop.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hulster (1. März 2016)

mhubig schrieb:


> Nop.



Strange - die Meisten sind wohl eher der gegenteiligen Ansicht.


----------



## mhubig (1. März 2016)

hulster schrieb:


> Strange - die Meisten sind wohl eher der gegenteiligen Ansicht.


Hmm, wahrscheinlich reden wir irgendwie aneinander vorbei ... 













_Quelle: http://linkagedesign.blogspot.de_


----------



## RaidenX (12. Januar 2019)

Hi Leute,

wer fährt eigentlich sein TB noch? 
Wie sehen eure aktuell aus? Ich bin im Moment dabei auf GX 1x12 umzubauen.
Und Suche auch einen neuen Satz Reifen. Weiß jemand was max beim 29ziger reinpasst?
Im Tech Sheet ist ja nur max. empfohlene Reifenbreite 27,5" mit 60,5 mm (2,5") angegeben...

MfG Sebastian


----------



## scapin2011 (12. Januar 2019)

Hi!
Ja, meines wird noch gefahren! Es rollt auf 29er Rädern mit Innenmaß 30mm und ich fahre den Conti MK2 oder den Trail King mit 2.4 als Protection. Viel mehr Breite geht wohl bei mir nicht. Wenn man, wie hier in U'franken, auch mal schlammige Passagen hat braucht man ein wenig Platz. Meine ich zumindest. Die Idee mit 2.5 WT und so habe ich damit für mich verworfen. Solltest Du es probieren kannst ja hier posten.
Gruß Dieter


----------



## Seneca02 (25. März 2019)

Meins wird auch noch gefahren, hier ein par aktuelle Pics bevor der Fred noch in der Versenkung verschwindet


----------



## MantaHai (27. März 2019)

Seneca02 schrieb:


> Meins wird auch noch gefahren, hier ein par aktuelle Pics bevor der Fred noch in der Versenkung verschwindet



Deine Bremshebel haben eine interessante Neigung 

Coil geht vermutlich ähnlich gut, wie im AC 2015 oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Seneca02 (27. März 2019)

MantaHai schrieb:


> Deine Bremshebel haben eine interessante Neigung
> 
> Coil geht vermutlich ähnlich gut, wie im AC 2015 oder?



Hm ich kenne jetzt das AC nicht, aber ich denke das sollte ähnlich sein. Hatte mal ein Helius FR und da hat sich Luftdämpfer zu Stahlfederdämpfer ähnlich verhalten wie beim TB. Bei beiden Helius hatte ich mit den Luftdämpfern immer Probleme in den Waden (Krämpfe, Muskelkater etc.) mit Stahlfederdämpfer ist das nicht der Fall, abgesehen davon liegt es im Welten satter...


----------

